# Pressure gauge with built in water feature



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

So the boiler pressure gauge on my Fiorenzato Bricoletta (E61) machine decided to to take up scuba diving and filled up with water. It happened over a few days this week and was over half filled this morning.

I have taken the gauge out but it appears to be enclosed in its casing so I can't get in to inspect it. I certainly don't want to force it so does anyone know the magic trick to opening it? I've tried Open Sesame and it merely shrugged.


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

From reading elsewhere it looks like it's going to the great pressure gauge junkyard in the sky.

Now to source a new one that isn't in America. Any ideas?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Try espresso underground


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

Cheers.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

JaymeeH said:


> I've tried Open Sesame and it merely shrugged.


Did you wave a wand at it though??


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

Steam and princess.


----------



## irishcoffee42 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you haven't got sorted for this yet, here's a great source I found when looking for spare parts for my Bricoletta in Ireland - the prices are generally really good, too, under £8 for a replacement gauge in this instance:

http://www.cateringparts.ie/Products/MANOMETRO-CALDAIA-and8960--41-mm-0÷3-bar__1245051.aspx

Also, I have a really handy PDF with all the part numbers for the Bricoletta, which makes searching that site for the right part SO much easier. PM if you want me to email the PDF to you - it seems to have disappeared from the server online that I downloaded it from...


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

Nice one! That's just what I needed. PM heading your way.


----------

